# berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen



## Boss007 (25. Februar 2010)

Ich habe eine frage welche Farbe von berkley power bait ist am besten für Forellen!


----------



## Nolfravel (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Völlig egal...

Wenn ich mal am FoPu bin, dann liebe ich pink...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

|sagnix


----------



## fakr (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Das ist mal wieder so eine schöne Frage, die man pauschal nicht beantworten kann ... Meiner Meinung nach sollten die Farben Gelb und Grün immer mit dabei sein, aber es gibt auch Tage da braucht man einen anderen Joker.


----------



## Boss007 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Aha Ich wollte mir sunshine yellow und Glitter white holen.


----------



## Dave77 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Ich finde wenn man sich gut mit grellen Farben wie Gelb, Grün oder pink und dunkleren Farben wie Blau oder Braun eingedeckt hat hat man immer gute Chancen etwas zu fangen. An meinem Lieblingsforellenpuff fängt man oft gut wenn man eine grelle und eine dunkle Farbe kombiniert. Also 2farbig fischt.
mfg
Dave


----------



## JuergenS (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Ok, du bist noch ziemlich neu hier. Deswegen gibts nicht einfach nur nen Hinweis auf die Boardsuche sondern auch mal ein Ergebnis. Damit du mal siehst das die durchaus nützlich sein kann.>>>>>>>>>>>>>
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63590:m

Jürgen


----------



## Boss007 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Was ist eigenlich mit schwartz ein kollege meinte damit fängt er nie etwas ,ist das immer so oder hatt das was mit dem wasser zu tün.


----------



## DokSnyder (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Schwarz ist super.


Am besten nimmst Du einfach eine Helle und eine Dunkle.

->Kannst hell oder dunkel fischen, mixen um ein Mittelding zu erreichen, und kombinieren um ein 2 Farbeffekt zu machen, wie bei einem Miniblinker.

Und dann guckst Du am jeweiligen Tag was am besten fängt... 
(nämlich Bienenmaden :q )

Gruß


----------



## Boss007 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Danke noch mal aber der Hamster ist wirklich witzig ist das deiner hahahah.


----------



## DokSnyder (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Hehe, ist leider nicht meiner. 

Schön wärs aber. :m


----------



## Boss007 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Es gipt da noch so eine firma ich glaube Nitro Bait heist die, die ist von Comoran ist da wirklich so ein großer unterschied wie Berkleys behauptet.


----------



## JuergenS (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Moin,
zu der Frage wegen dem schwarzen Teig>>> um die Mittagszeit im oberen Wasser sehr guter Kontrast zum hellen Himmel, die Farbe sollte man immer dabei haben. Dok hat eigentlich schon alles dazu gesagt.
Zum NitroBait>>> ist mir persönlich zu weich das Zeugs, ich nehm da lieber das Trout Attack von Top Secret. 
Aber das muß jeder für sich entscheiden.

Jürgen


----------



## Knigge007 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Hi,

geh einfach hin und kauf dir mehrere Farben,fertig,bei nem Glas Preis von nichtmal 3€ sollte das ja das kleinste Problem sein.

Ich habe mir weiß,grün,gelb,rot und schwarz gekauft,so bin ich ob trübes oder klares Wasser,Sonnenschein oder Nebel usw,...für alle Situationen gerüstet,und habe gesamt nichmal 15€ bezahlt, halten tut die Pampe ja auch Ewgkeiten.

Von anderen Firmen gibts zwar mehrere Farben in einem Glas,aber ich wollt die von Berkley....

Pfiate


----------



## Jol (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Farbe völlig egal ist. Ich war zwar noch nicht oft im FoPu, da das Angeln an solchen komerziellen Teichen nichts für mich ist. Zudem verzehre ich auch keine Fische, die ich fange (C&R!).
Ich war im Alter von 13-15 Jahren ein paar mal an einem Forellenteich. Da habe ich mir spontan die Farben gelb, grün und weiß-rot-blau gemischt gekauft. Ich habe diese Farben immer wieder verwendet und kam nie auf die Idee mir weitere Farben zu kaufen. Egal für welche Farbe ich mich entschieden habe, es lief immer gleich. Ich denke einfach, man kann das nie so genau sagen, da die Farben unter Wasser bei Sonneneinstrahlung, Brechung des Lichts etc. sowieso ganz anders aussehen, und die Fische die Farben ganz anders wahrnehmen, als wir Menschen. Ein Richtig und ein Falsch gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Viel wichtiger ist die Aktion des Köders, also das du das Zeug richtig formst. Die Fische reagieren mehr auf Druckwellen und Bewegung als auf Farbe.
Anders sieht das beim Hecht- und Zanderangeln aus. Da benutze ich ausschließlich Naturfarben und Weiß. Keine Schockfarben. Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung, wovon ich keinen überzeugen will, wo mir aber wahrscheinlich auch viele Angler widersprechen werden.

mfg,
Marcel


----------



## DokSnyder (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Ich hab mir Weiss/Schwarz geholt, dann irgendso einen bunten Mix und Lachsei.

Dazu kam dann noch das Probeabo von der Angelwoche. Da gabs/gibts für 8,70€ 6 Ausgaben der Zeitschrift, 3 Gläser GULP (Trout Bait im neuen Look, von Berkley) in Chartreuse, Gelb und Grün glaub ich, und noch das Sonderheft "Angeln im Forellensee". Da steht im Prinzip auch alles drin zum Thema, falls Du Interesse an sowas hast. Für den Preis unschlagbar.


Das hat mir erstmal gereicht für die nächste Zeit. :m


----------



## Boss007 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Aha gipt es die Zeitung auch im Angelgeschäft oder muss man die bestellen.


----------



## Boss007 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*



JuergenS schrieb:


> Moin,
> zu der Frage wegen dem schwarzen Teig>>> um die Mittagszeit im oberen Wasser sehr guter Kontrast zum hellen Himmel, die Farbe sollte man immer dabei haben. Dok hat eigentlich schon alles dazu gesagt.
> Zum NitroBait>>> ist mir persönlich zu weich das Zeugs, ich nehm da lieber das Trout Attack von Top Secret.
> Aber das muß jeder für sich entscheiden.
> ...


 
aha du meinst das von Balzer.


----------



## DokSnyder (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Das ist so ein Probeabo, das muss man bestellen. 

Die Zeitung "Angeln im Forellensee" allein kann man sicher auch im Angelgeschäft kaufen, kostet dann aber 6,90€ ohne alles andere.


----------



## Trout 6 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Hallo,
von Berkley Power Bait Garlic Glitter ( Knobipaste riecht gut nach Knobi ), Weiß, Schwarz, Gelb,Orange, Grün und Rainbow. Das sind meine Farben von Berkley die man haben sollte, dann ist man gut gerüstet fürn Forellensee. #6 #a


----------



## Knobbes (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Farben mit Glitter wie grün, gelb und rot fangen meistens.
Die selben Farben ohne Glitter  gehen nicht so gut, der Glitter macht also schon was aus.


----------



## Zander98 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Hallo,
Ich verwende garkeine teige sondern das "Dissel-Trout-System".
Das sind kleine gummiköder die genauso aussehen wie geformtes Powerbait
ein großer beutel mit 25 stück kostet bei mir so um die 25 euro diese Köder sind eigentlich sehr gut.Und das besste an der ganzen sache ist solange der köder nicht komplett zerbissen ist brauch man keinen neuen kaufen also sie sind wie gummifische wiederverwendtbar.

Dissel-Trout-System :
http://boddenangler.de/bilder/produkte/gross/Dissel-Trout-System-gemischt-29-mm.jpg

Video dazu:
http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/tackle-news/das-dissel-trout-system.html

MFG Zander98


----------



## Boss007 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*



Zander98 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich verwende garkeine teige sondern das "Dissel-Trout-System".
> Das sind kleine gummiköder die genauso aussehen wie geformtes Powerbait
> ein großer beutel mit 25 stück kostet bei mir so um die 25 euro diese Köder sind eigentlich sehr gut.Und das besste an der ganzen sache ist solange der köder nicht komplett zerbissen ist brauch man keinen neuen kaufen also sie sind wie gummifische wiederverwendtbar.
> ...


 
Danke an Alle ich habe mir das viedeo angeschaut ich wollte fragen kann man die auch eizeln kaufen so wie gummyfische oder mussen die so in ein paket gekauft werden.


----------



## paul hucho (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Meine lieblingsfarben sind schwarz, blau-weiss und neon-grün, nartürlich alle mit Glitter.:vik:


----------



## Fanne (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Servus, bei uns im Magdeburger Angelpark  

wird sehr gut mit Knoblauch und Chartreuse  gefangen .

Testet mal das Knoblauch Zeug , ist ziemlich Fängig


Achja .. Schrimps


----------



## Zander98 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*



Boss007 schrieb:


> Danke an Alle ich habe mir das viedeo angeschaut ich wollte fragen kann man die auch eizeln kaufen so wie gummyfische oder mussen die so in ein paket gekauft werden.




Einzeln nicht aber in kleineren Packungen mit 5 stück glaube ich in einzelnen Farben oder gemischt die kosten um die Neun Euro.

MFG Zander98


----------



## Boss007 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Aha Danke gut zu wissen


----------



## JuergenS (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Zum Disselsystem gab´s hier auch schon mal nen Trööt, kam nicht so gut dabei weg das Zeug.
Ah, hier ist er:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=143635&highlight=Dissel+Trout+System

Jürgen


----------



## Boss007 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*



JuergenS schrieb:


> Zum Disselsystem gab´s hier auch schon mal nen Trööt, kam nicht so gut dabei weg das Zeug.
> Ah, hier ist er:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=143635&highlight=Dissel+Trout+System
> 
> Jürgen


 
Hast du es schon mal getestet


----------



## Zander98 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Also ich fang damit immer gut.


----------



## Boss007 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

Jeder hatt sein lieblings köder.


----------



## JuergenS (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*



Boss007 schrieb:


> Hast du es schon mal getestet


Nee, ich komm mit Bienenmade und TroutBait ganz gut klar. Und zum Probieren ist mir das zu teuer. 
@Zander98
Jedem das seine und wenn es bei dir funzt is doch ok:m


----------



## Knigge007 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: berkley power bait welche farbe ist am besten für Forellen*

TE schau mal auf der Homepage bei Fisch & Fang nach,da sind ja Zig Artikel,da ist irgendwo in der Mitte einer wo alle guten Forellenteige(glaub 3 Firmen) beschrieben sind,auch was die Konsistenz usw,... angeht!

Ich weiß nicht ob die Artikel nur uns Abo Leuten zur Verfügung stehen,hab gemeint das man da auch so rankommt.


Achso meine 5 aufgezählten Berkley P-Baits,sind auch alle mit Glitter!


----------

